# Not charging 4.3 chevy



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Got on the highway around 1 pm this afternoon, out of nowhere my battery light came on and I barely made it off the highway. I manged to roll into a pretty safe spot. I have gotten soft in my old age, I pulled out my cell phone, called triple a for a tow home. 
Yes it is awd, yes it is a holiday, yes I am in the middle of a very bad neighborhood. I asked them who they were planning on sending out. I told them I would pay for a private tow before I would let that company tow me. Was looking at a four hour wait time. I hung up and crawled under my van to start pulling the driveshaft. Then I could at least get a regular tow truck. I had max three hours to get out of that area. I would be shot. By 6 oclock I would be dead, no joke. 

Often the chances of someone helping you in a bad area are very good. If I broke down close to my house not a soul would be around to even ask if everything was okay. After a few minutes of me talking to myself on how I have gotten to old to keep doing this stuff an older gentleman in a van equally beat as mine asks if everything is okay. You could tell he was living in the area and was a good guy. I knew it was the alternator because the battery was fairly new. He helps me pull the alternator, drives me to the parts store helps me put the new one in, jumps me and then just tries leaving. You could tell this guy was really hurting for money. He never asked for a dime. I went to shake his hand good bye and when I tried put some money in his hand he acted like it wass a hot coal. He refused to take it. I begged him to talk it. He did not want to let on how badly he needed it. Hell with it, I gave him somewhere around 500 bucks. That part I feel great about.


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds like you got everything taken care of. Very nice of you to help him out like that. Not too many good people left in the world.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good on you sir...and him. 

Now get your concealed handgun permit for any future breakdowns. 

It's funny how spooked people get if you pull over to help someone change a tire or similar. 

Most people's first reaction is that you were somehow going to rob them or worse. 

Maybe even scarier is the number of guys that I've helped out that don't know how to change their own tire...


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Maybe even scarier is the number of guys that I've helped out that don't know how to change their own tire...


That is scary. My wife can change a flat, meaning she is physically able to and knows how to do it. Not that she would actually do it since she would just call me and I would be there in an hour at most. :laughing: If I was out of town then she would have to, or I'd have to ask one of the guys to go do it since she wouldn't want to get her nice clothes dirty. :laughing:


----------

